# 28 mm Screw top bottles?



## 1Mainebrew (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi All,

I have seen the 28 mm screw top bottles on Norther Brewer and was wondering if anyone has used them, what they thought of them, and if they would recommend them. Thanks in advance!


----------



## loumik (Nov 9, 2013)

1Mainebrew said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have seen the 28 mm screw top bottles on Norther Brewer and was wondering if anyone has used them, what they thought of them, and if they would recommend them. Thanks in advance!


 
I use the 28mm screw tops for wines that will not be aged for extended periods of time. Island Mist wines for example. I have been using them for several years and have had no problems with them.

Having said that, let me qualify my statement. I use 28mm screw tops on screw top bottles that I purchased from Midwest Supplies. It's my understanding that they probably will not fit on commercial screw top bottles.

Hope this helps.

Larry


----------



## 1Mainebrew (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks, that was what I was thinking too. I was thinking of buying the screw top bottles from Northern Brewer too with the screw tops themselves. But then I was just seeing the Zork system.... Any experience with those? I would like to keep some bottles for a few years but cant see myself keeping them much longer than that so they seem pretty good for that application. Thanks in advance.


----------



## loumik (Nov 9, 2013)

No, I've never used the zorks. I use corks for high end wines and the screw tops for the wines we take camping, picnics, etc. Easier than taking a corkscrew which will probably end up being lost. You should go ahead and try what ever you think will work for you. You can always switch if your not satisfied.

Happy wine making,
Larry


----------



## CBell (Nov 9, 2013)

Zorks are wicked expensive, but they're good closures and don't require a corker, which can be a plus when you're starting out.


----------



## 1Mainebrew (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah I'm thinking that zorks will work well for my first few cases. I can always get a floor corker later. I don't anticipate aging my wine for more than a few years anyway, so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## buckhorn (Nov 9, 2013)

A local winery that I have come to enjoy uses zorks on some of their wines. They are great when opening a bottle, and they can be put back in to reclose the bottle without needing another stopper. I have even been told by those at the winery that they can be used as stoppers in other bottles when that one is empty.

I have not used them on my own bottles - considered it, but looking at the price have decided to go with synthetic corks when the time comes to fill the bottles..


----------

